# Онемение всей левой стороны тела



## sevenfrogz (29 Ноя 2010)

Уважаемые специалисты, мне 28 лет, живу в деревне, работаю учителем  в школе, большая учебная нагрузка, много времени провожу за компьютером, около полугода назад стал неметь мизинец, затем безымянный палец левой руки, затем ребро ладони... 

До недавнего времени легкое онемение ощущалось всей левой стороны тела, в том числе головы руки и ноги. 2 недели назад похожая ситуация стала повторяться с правой рукой, взял больничный, терапевт в амбулатории дал направление сделать томограмму головного мозга, сделал, без патологий, сказал, что во всем виновата усталость, видимых улучшений после отдыха на больничном не замечаю. 

Недавно прочитал информацию, что подобная ситуация может возникать при грыже шейного отдела позвоночника, у меня, я так понимаю 7 позвонок явно увеличен, и гораздо выделяется на фоне других, подскажите, что делать???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2010)

*Немеет мизинец левой руки*

Найти невролога или разобраться самому, в каком месте у вас прижимается нерв на кисти руки. Прочитайте про корешковый синдром и про  ущемление локтевого нерва, например в канале Гийома.


----------



## sevenfrogz (29 Ноя 2010)

*Немеет мизинец левой руки*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Найти невролога или разобраться самому, в каком месте у вас прижимается нерв на кисти руки. Прочитайте про корешковый синдром и про  ущемление локтевого нерва, например в канале Гийома.



Спасибо большое за совет. С неврологом у нас здесь туго, как впрочем и с другими специалистами, - только вперед ногами... попробовал подвигал гороховидную косточку, вроде бы как простреливает в безымянный и мизинец, не могу передать ощущение, как будто нить слышно, но не всегда. 

Про корешковый синдром прочитал, насколько я могу судить мне "подходит" это: "Другим признаком корешкового синдрома является нарушение чувствительности в зоне иннервации данного нерва: при легком покалывании иглой в этой зоне отмечается резкое снижение чувствительности по сравнению с аналогичной областью на противоположной стороне". 

Насчет туннельного синдрома,  как я понял он касается лишь онемения кистей, "прислушиваясь" к своим ощущениям, слышится лёгкое, неявное, онемение всей левой части тела, а теперь когда правая стала неметь, ощущается головокружение, или как бы это объяснить, мутнеет сознание что-ли. Про канал Гийома что-то я ничего не нашел. Извините если я какие-то глупости написал...

Скажите, насколько это вообще серьезно? 10 дней был на больничном, только вышел на работу, опять началось, можно ли продолжать профессиональную деятельность, или бросать все и здоровьем заниматься?


----------



## nuwa (30 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте!

А реально получить направление в городскую поликлинику, в район? Где Вы делали МРТ? Наверняка там же есть невролог?


----------

